Ask HN: Do you pay for any SaaS's? what would it take for you to switch? - sharemywin
======
sjs382
I pay for lots—some for personal, some for business.

For me to switch usually I need to be forced, there needs to be a killer
feature, or there needs to be a combination of less important factors AND a
total lack of friction to switch.

~~~
cauterized
This. There are a few that I'm dissatisfied with and itching to replace.
Everything else... I'm too busy. If the current solution isn't generating
enormous amounts of friction, I've got much better things to do with my time
than try out SAAS alternatives for the hell of it - even for something that
doesn't have data lock-in.

~~~
rahimnathwani
What are the few you're itching to replace?

~~~
cauterized
The big one right now is Evernote. But I'm not happy with the alternatives.

~~~
sjs382
I agree with that one, and the quality of the alternatives, too. The problems
I have with Evernote are subtle but they act like speed bumps on a highway,
sometimes.

------
barrystaes
I only switch if that SaaS allows me to quit and export my data in a format so
i _could_ host it myself using opensource alternatives. For piece of mind.

I pay for the easy setup/managing and most importantly for the easy
upgrading/securing. Especially the latter.

------
krmmalik
I pay for loads, and im always trying new ones. If you're product has a better
UX, creates more value for my business, has less friction and better and more
integrations and ideally costs less: Im in. Im not that price sensitive
though. I'll happily pay more if there's more of the other benefits to be had
because i can trade that off against the extra ROI i get.

------
DKnoll
As a rule, no. If I can't run it on my own infrastructure (whether it is for
personal or work use) I don't want it.

~~~
sharemywin
My opinion is small scale it's worth it to use cloud, but at some point not
cost effective. Developer cost is pretty expensive especially if it's my time.
lol...

------
sharemywin
would open source be enough of a reason to switch?

~~~
skiltz
I would rather pay for something knowing it's actively maintained and less
chance of it going away.

~~~
stephenr
In this situation the whole point of OSS is that it doesn't matter if the
service "goes away" because you can self host the same software

~~~
zachlatta
You're right, it doesn't technically "go away", but OSS does become
unmaintained and imo that makes it not worth depending on.

------
ohgh1ieD
I would switch if the following points are given:

\- lower price

\- same quality or better quality

\- easy to remove the old service from my infrastructure

------
eonw
i do, many of them in fact. it depends on how happy i am with the existing
solution, the cost and the quality.

i reserve the right to change my mind and move my business at any time, i
think everyone should, sad so many don't.

